# More free stuff



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I've been telling myself that sometime in between building everything else I was going to try monster mud this year. Then I decided that the price was a little more than I wanted to spend. Well, I guess monster mud was a project that was meant to be this year because I just came from picking up two large buckets of joint compound, both nore than 3/4 full, from someone on the local freecycle group. Now I have the paint, the chicken wire and the joint compound. All I need is the talent, the time and a place to store the thing when it's done. Maybe a grim reaper...hmmmmmm, so many ideas!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh, you gotta do a grim reaper. I think it's required. I know when I finally get around to mudding, that's exactly what I'm going to build.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm really unsure of myself when it comes to doing the form for a reaper, but hey, it's Halloween and if it doesn't turn out quite like I want it to, it's OK. The creepier the better, right?


----------



## Slarti (May 18, 2006)

This thread brings up something I’ve always wondered about. How hard is it to do monster mud projects? 

Joking about making a grim reaper statue being almost mandatory reminded me of my grim reaper. I considered making him out of MM, but honestly, the idea kinda scared me, as I’ve heard the projects are a huge mess and the end result takes forever to dry and weighs a ton. Is it really that hard to do? 

I’ve always been a little apprehensive about making something out of MM because of a few of the horror stories, plus, I heard it’s really stiff and difficult to mix. But on the other hand, I know a lot of people use MM and love it. So, how hard is it, really?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'll let you know after I try it. I've been trying to figure out how I'm going to mix it but I think I'm going to start on something small first, like a tombstone and see what happens. If I like it I'll move on to bigger projects, if not, I'll freecycle what's left and let someone else try it.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey if it gets to the point where you put it back on freecylce let me know. I'd be glad to take it off your hands. I'll even come and pick it up. I can't wait to make a monster mud creation.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Monster Mud*

Trish, we can arrange a day if you want Ill come down and help you with a Grim Reaper monster mud prop. I am quite skilled in the ways of the Mud..lol
You are going to need. 
a roll of 1" mesh 3' or longer Chicken Wire
a roll or two of Burlap from Home Depot or Lowes
about 3 2x4's
a scrap piece of plywood about 20"X20" square
a Gallon of exterior Latex paint (any color but try to stay with a grey or brown) to mix with the joint compound
(To mix the Mud I use a Drill Bit that looks like a Giant cake mixer found at Home Depot or Lowes) then I pre heat my oven to 350 and taste the mud here and there for texture. Just kidding..lol ok back to the list
Small Box of Screws you can get away with using just 2 1/2"
Flat Black Spray Paint Im thinking 5 or 6 cans just get the cheap stuff.
Flat white or Grey spray paint 1 can for shadowing and stuff.
Staples and staple gun
needle nose pliars and regular pliars (A Must)
Mask, Skull or what ever you want to use for the head.
And a scickle and blade if you could find a real one and get the blade dull that would be cool. So let me know if you want me to help you out one day. I can come down over the summer sometime on the weekend and get that thing done. Then you will know how to make monster mud props yourself. Later all. :jol:


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hmmm, thinking of making a small monster mud project to start with (good idea!)...Hmmm, thinking maybe a tombstone...Hmmm, thinking there just happens to be a tombstone contest....Hmmmm that sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## CastleNottingham (May 23, 2006)

Here's my reaper. I named him Azreal - the Angel of Death. He's made of electrical PVC with a blucky rib cage and a foam skull. The MM was used for his robe which was muslin instead of burlap. He now resides permanently in my back yard and can be picked up by me alone due to the lightweight frame construction and single layer of MM fabric. Every year I give him a new coat of black paint (after washing off any bird poop) and dry brush gray - he's then as good as new.

http://www.castlenottingham.com/TOT25.jpg
http://www.castlenottingham.com/SplitcorpseReaper.jpg
http://www.castlenottingham.com/SplitcorpseReaperfront.jpg


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Beautiful work, CastleNottingham!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I love monster mud! It's not hard to work with but it IS messy. I've only made two projects from the MM and they are both pretty big. My reaper is over 6' http://www.thewidowsden.com/the_reaper.JPG
and the Apparition is over 7' http://www.thewidowsden.com/images/apparition.jpg
Definitely make your frame sturdy enough to hold the weight of the mud and cloth. My reaper sagged after the first year and I had to re-do the frame with bulkier materials.

CastleNottingham, I LOVE the wings on your reaper!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL Reaper. That's what I'm looking to do, or something like it anyway. And BobC, don't be surprised if you get an SOS call one day!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

That is a great Reaper! I love the wings. I think I may be trying something like this on the one I make this year

yes I just added another thing to my list of props to make this year..lol


----------



## CastleNottingham (May 23, 2006)

Blackwidow,
The hands lok great from what I can tell on yours. What'd you use, or did you make them?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

BlackWidow, I LOVE that apparition. Add that to my list of projects to do this year..ugh that list is full, drat! Well, if I manage to squeeze it in I will post something. How much does that thing weigh?


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

CastleNottingham said:


> Blackwidow,
> The hands lok great from what I can tell on yours. What'd you use, or did you make them?


Thank you 
I made them using the bic pen method but instead of using latex and cotton, I used paper mache glue. Here's a better pic...
http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=52&pos=16


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

heresjohnny said:


> BlackWidow, I LOVE that apparition. Add that to my list of projects to do this year..ugh that list is full, drat! Well, if I manage to squeeze it in I will post something. How much does that thing weigh?


Thanks HJ, she was my first prop and is still one of my favorites. It's hard to say how much she weighs, probably not too much because I can "walk" it around the shop by myself. It takes two to pick it up though because it's so tall. Maybe 50-60 pounds?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

CastleNottingham said:


> Here's my reaper. I named him Azreal - the Angel of Death. He's made of electrical PVC with a blucky rib cage and a foam skull. The MM was used for his robe which was muslin instead of burlap. He now resides permanently in my back yard and can be picked up by me alone due to the lightweight frame construction and single layer of MM fabric. Every year I give him a new coat of black paint (after washing off any bird poop) and dry brush gray - he's then as good as new.
> 
> http://www.castlenottingham.com/TOT25.jpg
> http://www.castlenottingham.com/SplitcorpseReaper.jpg
> http://www.castlenottingham.com/SplitcorpseReaperfront.jpg


 OH My GOD! Those wings make that thing look BADASS! I dropped my jaw when I saw that....Now I must steal...er ahem...borrow your design..I GOTTA have that in my yard!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

madmax said:


> Like most props, MM props can be easy to make....if you think outside the box.
> 
> Just because one or 10 people makes it one way. Doesn't mean you have to. Personally, I can make a 8 foot MM prop in about 2 hours and it'll dry in a few hours of sunlight. Remember, the frame will never be seen, once the prop is finished. So I look around and see what I have or can find that will cut down on some of the work.


Madmax,
do you remember my sob stories on how I hate chicken wire on another forum? Well, I finished the MM project a longtime ago. But, since MM isn't my thang and this is my second project with it, I've been reluctant to post any pics of it. It looks GREAT under a green pinspot and will look FAB in the arboretum of the haunt, but in person, it's okay. It did scare the bejesus out of a guy who walked up to my house, though. It was funny!
Anyway, here he is. The Death Angel I call The Impressario. The arm that's outstretched has a skeleton hand, but you can't see it due to the moss and candle he's holding:








I had MM left over and is probably no good by now. But, that's okay. Like I said, MM isn't my thang.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree, it looks great to me Empress. It also looks really tall, which probably makes it look all the more intimidating in person.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

CastleNottingham said:


> Here's my reaper. I named him Azreal - the Angel of Death. He's made of electrical PVC with a blucky rib cage and a foam skull. The MM was used for his robe which was muslin instead of burlap. He now resides permanently in my back yard and can be picked up by me alone due to the lightweight frame construction and single layer of MM fabric. Every year I give him a new coat of black paint (after washing off any bird poop) and dry brush gray - he's then as good as new.
> 
> http://www.castlenottingham.com/TOT25.jpg
> http://www.castlenottingham.com/SplitcorpseReaper.jpg
> http://www.castlenottingham.com/SplitcorpseReaperfront.jpg


Excellent work here Patrick!

That scythe - it looks real. Is it? If not, where or how did you come up with that blade cuz it looks marvelous - simply marvelous - and evil.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

madmax said:


> Like most props, MM props can be easy to make....if you think outside the box.
> 
> Just because one or 10 people makes it one way. Doesn't mean you have to. Personally, I can make a 8 foot MM prop in about 2 hours and it'll dry in a few hours of sunlight. Remember, the frame will never be seen, once the prop is finished. So I look around and see what I have or can find that will cut down on some of the work. A plastic trash can (the round type) will work as a lower base or a clothes rack/tree (the type you see clothes hanging on in stores) or anything like that. You can put a bag of sand in the bottom of the trash can to make it stable.
> 
> ...


Once again, Madmax has shown that building awesome props doesn't have to cost much, if anything. I bow to the guru of prop economy!
Also Blackwidow and Empress..your props look amazing. Inspirational! Great job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*free is very good*

I also have been thinking of doing the monster mud thing but am wondering how it weathers .. as in keeping them out year round. Live in WI and can get deep snow..is there a sealer of some kind that can be used on the mud?..I`d love to make a few or more statues for the yard. :xbones:


----------

